# West Virginia Mom Stops Daughter’s Kidnapping With Her Concealed Carry Gun



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ters-kidnapping-with-her-concealed-carry-gun/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: may not have been a kidnapping

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...d-daughter-from-kidnapping-changes-her-story/


----------

